# Favorite sandwich ?



## IKE (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm pretty easy to please when it come to sandwiches........just give me a fried baloney sandwich with some plain ol' yellow mustard and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 16, 2022)

I have several favorites:
Fried bologna on white bread only, and yellow mustard.
Hard salami and onion on dark bread with seeded brown mustard.
Roast beef or chicken/turkey, lettuce, tomato, cheese and dill pickles, with honey mustard, on dark bread.
Turkey, stuffing, gravy, on white bread that has been spread with butter.
Hot dogs with beans, sauteed onions, yellow mustard, on a bun. The hot dogs and onions are fried until they are nearly black.

Dark bread is pumpernickel, rye, 12-grain, or something from a German bakery (not available here).


----------



## caroln (Apr 16, 2022)

In no particular order:
Italian beef.
Philly cheesesteak.
Reuben.
mushroom swiss burger.
grilled cheese with bacon.
egg salad.
peanut butter.
hot turkey or beef with gravy.
hard salami.


----------



## caroln (Apr 16, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> I have several favorites:
> 
> Hot dogs with beans, sauteed onions, yellow mustard, on a bun. The hot dogs and onions are fried until they are nearly black.


I agree with you about the hot dogs having to be black.  I really don't like hot dogs and the only way I can eat them is if they're burned beyond recognition!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2022)

Egg salad with chopped dill pickles.
Tuna salad with chopped dill pickles.
Roast turkey with sage dressing and cranberry sauce.
Meatball sub.


----------



## feywon (Apr 16, 2022)

Well now i feel better about not being able to nsme just one.

Winter i like toasted ham and cheese (sharp cheddar) with spicy mustard, scrambled egg with either ham or bacon bits. Summers tuna and egg salad (like both wirh pickle and onion bits). What i call my BAT (as opposed to BLT) ones: Bacon, avocado & tomato. 

Every so often i crave liverwurst and fresh onion slices (with horseradish & mustard) when i lived in cities i could go to a deli and buy just enough slices for 1 or 2 sandwiches to satisfy the craving but now my cravings and infrequent trips to city don't always coincide. Don't like to waste food so don't buy the big packages of liverwurst.


----------



## Jace (Apr 16, 2022)

Monte Cristo!


----------



## oldpop (Apr 16, 2022)

Ham, sauerkraut, Swiss cheese, fried egg , and mayo in that order on Arnold's Oat Nut bread.


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 16, 2022)

Tuna salad or chicken salad


----------



## Don M. (Apr 16, 2022)

Ham and Swiss cheese on toasted whole wheat bread.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 16, 2022)

caroln said:


> I agree with you about the hot dogs having to be black. I really don't like hot dogs and the only way I can eat them is if they're burned beyond recognition!


Yeah, burning 'em past recognition seems to bring out the flavor


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2022)

Warmed croissant roll with Prosciutto, imported Danish Cream Havarti cheese, thin sliced onion, mayo and a touch of Dijon mustard.  Second best is home cooked corned beef sliced with mayo on rye bread.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 16, 2022)

Favorite sandwich?​
Lived on PB&J (without the 'J' most times) when single and on the go
Quick, tasty, filling

Favorites......hmmmm

I'm a sandwich slut, so most are my favorites

Haven't ate a sandwich I didn't like
With one exception.
egg salad
A kid in grade school had one for lunch almost every freaking day
He'd sit there, eating that gooey thing.....chewing with his mouth open

I love a good Reubin on rye (done right)
Roast beef....oh yeah (just with mayo)



IKE said:


> I'm pretty easy to please when it come to sandwiches........just give me a fried baloney sandwich with some plain ol' yellow mustard



 Can't beat that
Even if yer poor
I gotta have hamburger relish on it, though

Same with the dogs......hamburger relish (the red stuff)

Too many more to list

Philly cheesesteak is right up there


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 16, 2022)

IKE said:


> I'm pretty easy to please when it come to sandwiches........just give me a fried baloney sandwich with some plain ol' yellow mustard and I'm a happy camper.View attachment 217595



just a quick sandwich note...

the basic sauce that McDonalds uses on burgers is really just a combination of mustard, ketchup and mayo. If you play around with the combo, you will probably find a nice sauce for yourself. My guess would be to start around 1 tsp mustard, 4 tsp of ketchup, and 4 tsp of mayo...
see how that works and adjust it from there.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 16, 2022)

3 from Bobby Flay...

https://www.mrt.com/opinion/editori...bby-Flay-shares-3-of-his-favorite-7441091.php


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 16, 2022)

Turkey from the deli, baby Swiss cheese, tomato slices, lettuce, mayo on whole wheat bread.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 16, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Turkey from the deli, baby Swiss cheese, tomato slices, lettuce, mayo on whole wheat bread.



they have an amazing sub shop around here. Was here, when I moved to town in 1973. They do a sub like that turkey one you mentioned...

very thin sliced turkey, swiss, shredded lettuce, tomato, thousand island dressing...and this nice Italian bread.  I think it is #22 on their menu, if I remember.

the key really is that every single ingredient is very very fresh and very high quality.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 16, 2022)

BLT Sandwich  with a little light mayo on toasted wheat breat.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2022)

Several faves:

Hard salami with tomato and spicy mustard

Cheeseburger with catsup and avocado

Tuna salade with butter and lettuce

Italian beef with sweet peppers

Roast beef and baby swiss cheese with mayo


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 16, 2022)

oh, re that place...they have a sub called "The Belly Buster."  It is roughly 4 1/2 feet high (well, not that high).  All those wonderful Italian cold cuts, provolone, the shredded lettuce, sliced tomato...and they do a vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2022)

Publix ham and cheese subs, but at home, this old fart still likes his PBJ. Only now, you don’t have to cut off the crust.


----------



## BiXLL (Apr 16, 2022)

BLT with a slice of American Cheese and mayo


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 16, 2022)

Forgot a favorite

...in season;

*Tomato sandwich*

Fresh home baked white bread
Lightly (ever so lightly) toasted
Thin spread of melted butter
Liberal mayo

Fresh picked beef steak mater
Sliced thin
Pile it on

pepper
tad bit of salt

Dine
mater juice dripping to yer elbows

Best with a mason jar of iced sun tea

Makes ya wanna jus' fall down and scream


----------



## Gaer (Apr 16, 2022)

torpedo sandwich made with mortadella, mozzarella and Italian meats shredded so thin. on hard, fresh bread.  (can't get that bread here)


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 16, 2022)

Jace said:


> Monte Cristo!


You don't hear of the Monte Cristo very often.  I tried them years ago on a trip to Disneyland.  It was very good.

Nowadays, I'm good w/a baloney sandwich.  In fact, I had one for breakfast yesterday and today.
Other times I'll go for the BLT.  Or tuna.  Depends on my cravings.

My uncles used to own a hofbrau that made the best Rueben sandwiches.  
I miss those.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 16, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> just a quick sandwich note...
> 
> the basic sauce that McDonalds uses on burgers is really just a combination of mustard, ketchup and mayo. If you play around with the combo, you will probably find a nice sauce for yourself. My guess would be to start around 1 tsp mustard, 4 tsp of ketchup, and 4 tsp of mayo...
> see how that works and adjust it from there.


That is why I dislike McD's, they put so much sauce on everything that I feel like I am drinking the sandwich! I do like their tartar sauce but even that drips out of the fish sandwich. Needless to say if we eat there I always order the fish sandwich.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 16, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Forgot a favorite
> 
> ...in season;
> 
> ...


My fav too.  Has to be home grown mater!


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 16, 2022)

Jersey tomato sandwich with salt and pepper, light mayo.


----------



## caroln (Apr 16, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, burning 'em past recognition seems to bring out the flavor


Yeah!  I guess that's why dogs like dropping hotdogs in the dirt before eating, too!


----------



## caroln (Apr 16, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Several faves:
> 
> Hard salami with tomato and spicy mustard
> 
> ...


Absolutely have to have those peppers on the Italian beef!  Extra juicy, too!


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 16, 2022)

Reubens!
- corned beef or pastrami; I like both altho Spouse prefers corned beef
- dark rye, very lightly buttered on outside only for proper pan-frying
- braised sauerkraut
- Gruyere is better than generic Swiss
- Russian dressing is better than Thousand Island

The two best places - one a German biergarten, the other a fancy CA Wine Country resort - both cure their own corned beef. Yummy!


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 16, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Forgot a favorite
> 
> ...in season;
> 
> ...


My favorite also. Tomato must be home grown.
A friend referred to these as ’sink sandwiches’ because they’re so messy you have to stand over the sink to eat them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2022)

There are so many!

Cold meatloaf or cold roast pork and onion are hard to beat.

Usually, it's the struggle sandwiches I grew up with that I crave the most.  

Things like a fried egg, grilled cheese, baked beans, olive loaf, PB&J, bologna, etc...


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 16, 2022)

terry123 said:


> My fav too. Has to be home grown mater!


Yeah, the ones in the store just *look* like maters


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 16, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> A friend referred to these as ’sink sandwiches’ because they’re so messy you have to stand over the sink to eat them.


*Sink sandwich*

Oh, I've gotta filch that one


----------



## spectratg (Apr 16, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> just a quick sandwich note...
> 
> the basic sauce that McDonalds uses on burgers is really just a combination of mustard, ketchup and mayo. If you play around with the combo, you will probably find a nice sauce for yourself. My guess would be to start around 1 tsp mustard, 4 tsp of ketchup, and 4 tsp of mayo...
> see how that works and adjust it from there.


I don't like mustard or mayo, just plain ketchup for me.  I like ketchup and barbecue sauce, but detest any oil based product like salad dressing for example (that is just plain salad).  So a hamburger with ketchup (or perhaps with a bit of onion, tomato, lettuce) is my favorite.  (Oh and no pickles either, yuck!)


----------



## Jace (Apr 16, 2022)

Oh! Yes, the ole' fried baloney   was the staple food after school...
But..then gave it up...as not very healthy.
Oh! Well...enjoyed when I enjoyed!


----------



## officerripley (Apr 16, 2022)

BLTs but being allergic to tomatoes   haven't eaten one in years.


----------



## caroln (Apr 16, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Several faves:
> 
> Hard salami with tomato and spicy mustard
> 
> ...


I just noticed you're from Chicago...I was born and raised there until I moved when I was 32.  No wonder Italian beef made it to our list!  No city in the world makes 'em like in the windy city.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

I love sandwiches .. different breads, different fillings.. but nothing beats a hot bacon sandwich on soft white buttered bread...or a 'chip butty'... thick French fries on buttered soft white bread...

Can't have them often.. in fact I can't remember the last time I had a chip butty, but it's delicious!!

Tonight when I got home I had a bacon and red onion Baguette


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2022)

caroln said:


> I just noticed you're from Chicago...I was born and raised there until I moved when I was 32.  No wonder Italian beef made it to our list!  No city in the world makes 'em like in the windy city.


True that!  What part of Chicago are you from?


----------



## caroln (Apr 16, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> True that!  What part of Chicago are you from?


I lived in a couple areas.  Northwest side mostly, around Austin and Fullerton, then on Laramie.  Then I moved further north to Waukegan.  My husband was from the south side.  I haven't been back in a long time...is it still nice on the northwest side?


----------



## Feelslikefar (Apr 16, 2022)

Found a recipe for making my favorite sandwich in an Air Fryer.
Turned out pretty good.
The sandwich is the famous 'Monte Cristo'.
Takes about 10 minutes in the fryer and minimum clean up (using parchment paper).
7 mins. on one side, flip, 3 mins on that side, at 370 degrees F
The fun is choosing the dipping side to change the sandwich's taste.


----------



## Kika (Apr 16, 2022)

I don't eat a lot of my favorites anymore, but here they are:
Fried baloney, white bread & mustard
Hot dogs, fried until black, with relish
Genoa salami, Swiss cheese or provolone on a toasted & buttered sandwich size English muffin.
Peanut butter & Jelly on white bread (still eat this often)
Pork Roll (called Taylor Ham in some areas), fried egg and cheese on a roll.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 16, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Jersey tomato sandwich with salt and pepper, light mayo.


Jersey here also...nothing beats a good Jersey tomato.  Haven't had a good one in years.  Back in the 70s, they were on vegetable stands everywhere.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 16, 2022)

mrstime said:


> That is why I dislike McD's, they put so much sauce on everything that I feel like I am drinking the sandwich! I do like their tartar sauce but even that drips out of the fish sandwich. Needless to say if we eat there I always order the fish sandwich.



I wrote some ad copy for a McDonald's ad, back in the 80s. The slogan I came up with was, "McDonald's ----- it's slightly better than starving to death."  

yeah, they put so much sauce on everything that you don't notice you are eating lightly sauteed cardboard...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 17, 2022)

There are so many but BLT is my number one choice!


----------



## caroln (Apr 17, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> There are so many but BLT is my number one choice!


Oh, I forgot about that one!  Yes, also a fav!


----------



## Bella (Apr 27, 2022)

I love a good grilled cheese sammy with bacon and tomato.


----------



## Bella (Apr 27, 2022)

... or hot pastrami!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 27, 2022)

SUB SHOP, Columbia - 209 S 8th St - Menu, Prices & Restaurant Reviews


----------



## Dapper Dan (Apr 27, 2022)

The Kubie Burger. 

Which technically is not a burger in the sense you would think of a burger. It is on a burger style roll so hence the name. It is actually made with a creamy cheese spread, caraway bacon sauerkraut, and fried onions.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2022)

Tomato and mayo on white
BLT and mayo on white
Mortadella or Sopressata Salami on Italian
Bacon on white
Peanut butter and bacon on whole wheat
Chopped ham and pickle w/ mayo on rye
Roast beef w/ horseradish mayo on anything


----------

